# How long does a molt usually take?



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I ask because I've had Juju for almost two months and he is STILL molting. His head and neck are still full of pinnies (which I can feel when he lets me scritch him), he still sheds a ton of "dandruff" and down everywhere when he preens, and I constantly find feathers on the floor. Is this normal?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some tiels will have one or two long molts throughout the year and others will have several little molts. Sounds like Juju is one of the long molt types.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah it depends on the bird. tsuka has several small molts throughout the year. 


dally's first molt took forever. she started molting her baby feathers around 3.5 months old and didnt stop until almost over a year. then she started molting adult feathers a few months after her first molt ended. she molts heavy in very frequent spurts. so i dont know if its one long one with her or just very frequent short molts. i find these molts are worst in spring-early summer and in late summer-fall. shes molting now and has been for 2 months now. she molts very heavy (fall i find is the heaviest molt) for several days straight then stops for a week or two, then starts back up again. thats how it is right now.


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Is 4 months too early for a moult, even if it's a mini one?
Bailey has lost a fair few feathers in the last month and now has quite a few pin feathers coming through. The last few weeks he's lost 3 medium wing feathers and 2 tail feathers. He's also a bitey Bailey at the moment and can turn from lovely to monster in seconds. Would this also explain the moods? He's even coming at hands from a distance and attacking them when they move, even when they're nowhere near him. The biting is getting harder too


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! That answers my question. Poor guy...I should get him some aloe juice to mix into his shower water. Hopefully the molting will stop soon.

Bailey's mum, I hope your little one gets over his cranky stage soon!


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Echolalia, I've been advised by the lady who bred him that he's approaching his teenager phase and if he attacks then to put him in his cage and walk away without saying anything for a bit. He should apparently get the message! I've not had to do it yet but will feel so bad when I do!

I love your signature picture. Moon looks so superior as if he's having deep intelligent thoughts


----------

